# My new cell comes in the mail tomorrow!!



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I went back to Verizon after Sprint  me over on my bill and said I owed them $1000. Oh, sorry, $1,008.

Yeah, you read that right.

I'd realized the other day I hadn't heard anything from Sprint in a while (my phone was on a seasonal shut-off, which means my account was temporarily suspended for 6 months, but they usually send me a bill of $25 or whatever every month as the standard fee) and looked my bill up online. I nearly fainted.

Immediately called them up, and they said, and I quote, "Sorry, there's nothing we can do. We've already cancelled your account and sent it to collections."

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 WHAT DO YOU MEAN?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!

Ugh. :flush::flush::flush::flush::flush::flush::flush:

I was like, "How do you cancel someone's account and send it straight to collections without trying to contact the person?? I haven't heard anything from you guys in MONTHS."

"Sorry, there's nothing we can do."

THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH ANGRY WORDS TO DESCRIBE HOW ANGRY I WAS. 

So, I called the collections agency, told them I disputed the claim, and we'll see what happens.

But I went online to look up phones from Verizon, who I was previously with. I'd NEVER had a problem with them. Great service, great coverage, great plans, a little bit expensive but worth it for the coverage.

I ordered a plain old LG env3 ("certified pre-owned", lol) that was free, and they waived the activation fee until my first bill. I got unlimited everything except minutes, because I'm always texting and posting pictures to FB. I hate calling on phones because I sound like I'm 12, lol.

I can't wait until it comes tomorrow!!! It'll feel so good to be connected again, LOL.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i've used to work for a call center on "behalf" of verizon. they're service is pretty good personally im an att fan. if you have problems with reception at any point in your service *228 its a perfered roaming list update it'll ussually will save you having to call customer service. also be nice to customer care they have to take peoples  all day  from my experience the nicer they are the more they get helped if some body had a bad attitude then they'd get cold service. but yay new phone


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I work retail as a supervisor at a local grocery store, handling the customer service desk. Trust me, I know all about being nice to people who are just doing their jobs. LOL.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay! Congrats to you on your new phone. Sucks about Sprint though. I got a Nokia E71 at Wal Mart and have the unlimited Straight Talk plan for $45 a month. I have no issues with it. My current phone (the E71) runs off of AT&Ts towers, but my old phone was a Samsung (the kind that slides up sideways for a full keyboard) and it ran off of Verizon's towers. Anywho, I'm perfectly happy with my prepaid plan. It suits my needs.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

was your samsung also on straight talk?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> was your samsung also on straight talk?


Yes it was. I still have it, I just don't use it lol. Nothing wrong with it. I put it back in the package I got it in, and it's just sitting. Actually has a new battery because my baby girl (my child) peed on it one night about 8 months ago.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Haha, thanks. I've got it under an unlimited everything plan except minutes. I only have 450 minutes cause I hate talking on the phone. I sound like I'm twelve.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol, I hate talking on the phone too. I text more than I actually talk on the phone.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i was just asking because at verizon they started preping us to take straight talk calls when i still worked there. but nokias ussually run on gsm att and tmobile. anyways i text more than i talk to its easier


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, my Nokia does run off AT&T towers. I found out by sending a pic message from my phone to my email lol.


----------

